# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  ΕΚΘΕΣΗ

## triad

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ μέχρι τις 31 Ιανουαρίου στον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό του Πειραιά η έκθεση ζωγραφικής με 40 έργα του Γρηγόρη Σερεμετάκη, η οποία σημειώνει εξαιρετική επιτυχία. Η έκθεση είναι ανοιχτή από τις 9.00 το πρωί μέχρι τις 9.00 το βράδυ και τις Κυριακές. Στη φωτογραφία ένα από τα έργα του Γρηγόρη Σερεμετάκη της καινούργιας του δουλειάς, με θέματα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

>>ΑΝ Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ...

----------


## Marabou

*Fata Morgana*-Εικαστικές προσεγγίσεις στην ποίηση του Καββαδία  
Ζωγραφική από σπουδαστές και αποφοίτους της Α.Σ.Κ.Τ. Μέχρι 5/2
 ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΜΠΕΝΑΚΗ - ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΟΔΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ Πειραιώς 138 & Ανδρονίκου, Γκάζι, 210-3453111.
Τετ., Πέμ., Κυρ. 10 π.μ.-6 μ.μ. Παρ., Σάβ. 10 π.μ.-10 μ.μ. 

πηγή:
http://www.athinorama.gr/arts/data/e...t.asp?id=75143

_(έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναφέρεται ξανα κάπου στο φόρουμ)_

Γιώργος Κόρδης  
*"Λένε για μένα οι ναυτικοί...* Εικαστική αναφορά στο έργο του Νίκου Καββαδία". Ζωγραφική. Μέχρι 31/1. Το Σάβ. 28/1 στις 11 π.μ. ο καλλιτέχνης ζωγραφίζει και μιλά για τη δουλειά του. Το έργο θα δοθεί δωρεάν, κατόπιν κλήρωσης, σε επισκέπτη της έκθεσης
 IANOS Σταδίου 24, 210-3217917.

πηγή:
http://www.athinorama.gr/arts/data/e...t.asp?id=75139

----------


## triad

ΕΚΘΕΣΗ «Ταξίδι στα κύματα της Ιστορίας με Γαλέρες & Ιστιοφόρα» εγκαινιάζεται σήμερα, ώρα 19.30, στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Παλαιού Φαλήρου (Αλκυόνης 25) με ομοιώματα ιστορικών πλοίων από τον 3ο π.Χ. μέχρι το 18ο μ.Χ. αιώνα. 

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## gvaggelas

Την Τρίτη, *7 Νοεμβρίου 2006, και ώρα 7,30* εγκαινιάζεται *στην Πινακοθήκη της Εταιρείας Μακεδονικών Σπουδών η έκθεση "Τα Χιώτικα Καϊκια στην Τέχνη"*. Η έκθεση είναι ενταγμένη στις εκδηλώσεις των εφετινών "Δημητρίων" και *οργανώνεται από το Σύλλογο της Χίου της Θεσσαλονίκης η "Αγία Μαρκέλλα" και την Εταιρεία Μακεδονικών Σπουδών*, και τελεί υπό την αιγίδα της Νομαρχίας Χίου η οποία συνέδραμε στη συλλογή, μεταορά και ασάλιση των έργων. Τα εκθέματα αντλήθηκαν από τα Ναυτικά Μουσεία της Χίου, από διαφόρους άλλους φορείς και από ιδιωτικές συλλογές της Χίου.

Πρόκειται για ζωγραφικές απεικονίσεις καϊκιών από λαϊκούς ζωγράφους καθώς επίσης και από σύγχρονους καλλιτέχνες της Χίου. *Ο Αριστείδης Γλύκας και ο Χριστόφορος Κυλαδίτης* είναι δύο γνωστοί και καταξιωμένοι λαϊκοί ζωγράφοι της Χίου που παίρνουν μέρος σ’ αυτήν την έκθεση. Μετέχουν επίσης οι Χιώτες καλλιτέχνες Γιάννης Μηταράκης, Νίκος Γιαλούρης, Μαρία Πασσαλή, Ρίτα Χαρτουλάρη, Μπάμπης Κοιλιάρης, ο λαϊκός γλύπτης Κώστας Ροζακής και ο φωτογράφος Σταύρος Ανδριώτης.

 Στην έκθεση επίσης παρουσιάζονται χαρακτικά ναυλοσύμφωνα, εξαρτήματα καϊκιών, μοντέλα ιστιοφόρων, εργαλεία καραβομαραγκού και ένα πλήθος αντικειμένων, που θα ξαναζωντανέψουν το Χιώτικο καϊκι, το οποίο ως νωστό απετέλεσε το πρωταρχικό κύτταρο που πάνω στηρίχθηκε η εμπορική ναυτιλία της Χίου.

*Στον ίδιο χώρο παρουσιάζεται και η έκθεση του Υπουργείου Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής "Ναυτική Παράδοση στο Αιγαίο Ταρσανάδες και Σκαριά".* Πρόκειται για μια έκθεση στην οποία παρουσιάζονται μοντέλα πλοίων, που έπλευσαν στο Αιγαίο από τα ιστορικά χρόνια μέχρι τα μέσα του 20ου αιώνα.

*Κατά τη διάρκεια λειτουργίας της εκθέσεως*, από 7 Νοεμβρίου έως 23 Δεκεμβρίου, *θα οργανωθεί ημερίδα* κατά την οποία ειδικοί επιστήμονες θα αναπτύξουν θέματα σχετιζόμενα *με τα καϊκια και την ανάπτυξη της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας της Χίου.
* 
Στο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της εκθέσεως *θα πραγματοποιηθεί εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα για μαθητές με τίτλο "Χίος - Θεσσαόνίκη, ένα ταξίδι, τυπώματα - χρώματα",* το οποίο οργανώνουν η Πινακοθήκη της Εταιρείας Μακεδονικών Σπουδών και το Παιδικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης.

Επίσης, *την Τετάρτη, 8 Νοεμβρίου 2006 και ώρα 9:30 μμ. στην ΑΙΓΛΗ* (Γιενί Χαμάμ, δίπλα στον ¶γιο Δημήτριο) *το μουσικό σχήμα της Χίου "Παρέα Φίλων Μουσικού Θεάτρου" θα παρουσιάσει την θεατρική παράσταση "Με Μπουνάτσες και Μποφόρια".
*
*Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr 
*

----------

